# Eagle Diving For Fish



## sabbath999 (Feb 3, 2009)

EXIF: D300, 70-200VR, TC-17, 1/2000, f/9, ISO 800, 230mm


----------



## sambrody44 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great shot. I'd imagine you can only get bird captures like this with high iso?


----------



## Montana (Feb 4, 2009)

Great capture!  

About the ISO, generally speaking....high ISO isn't necessary....."IF" you have plenty of light.  What is necessary is a fast shutter speed to freeze motion and eliminate lens shake from the telelphoto lenses used for these kinds of shots.

Again, great capture. The detail is there!  Look at the eye,......WOW!


----------



## SpaceNut (Feb 4, 2009)

Well done! Went to Alton, IL to photograph Eagles last week. Ran into snow storm making it difficult to get good phtos. When I check all of my photos out, I hope at least a couple will turn out like yours. Excellent! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 4, 2009)

Beautiful shot!  (Looks like it 'took its eyes from the prize' to look at you...did he get the fish?)


----------



## Jim Stafford (Feb 4, 2009)

Great shot.  230mm!  It had to be right on top of you.


----------



## sambrody44 (Feb 4, 2009)

Is that a full size crop?


----------



## sabbath999 (Feb 4, 2009)

sambrody44 said:


> Is that a full size crop?



It's cropped a little but not a huge amount. I was standing right next to the tree it jumped out of and it flew right towards me then turned.

before I reduced it the crop size was 2.2K x whatever pixels. If you are REALLY curious I could fire up the original and post it.


----------



## sambrody44 (Feb 4, 2009)

No don't worry about it. I was just wondering about how close you were to the bird to get it with a 230mm. Very impressive you were able to get so close.


----------

